# NASA shortlists Assam innovator for award



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

*NASA shortlists Assam innovator for award​*




> The US-based National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) has shortlisted Assamese innovator Uddhab Bharali for its prestigious NASA Technology Award.
> Bharali has also been nominated for the World Technology Award 2012 given by World Technology Network.
> 
> Based in North Lakhimpur town in north-eastern Assam, Bharali has 39
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

> Bharali has 39 universal patents to his name.



Seriously? Hard to believe.


----------

